# Data Collection Project



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

NAPgA is starting a program to collect data on pack goats such as size, growth rates, feeding programs, herd size, etc. In the past, many unofficial polls have been taken on many subjects. We hope that this will give more hard information on the standards and practices of barns and to document what people are using for pack goats as to size, horned or dehorned, feeding practices, and other questions that are frequently asked.

I will be monitoring this thread to help answer questions or any technical problems with the data collection form.

This is voluntary so you can fill out as much or as little as you want just try to be as accurate as you can.

Well...I just tried to attach the PDF file for the form and it is too big. I know rex is out of town and will ask him about it later when he returns. There will soon be a link on Napga.org but it's not up yet. I will be emailing Napga members soon but this is not just for napga members. If you are interested please email me at [email protected] and I will email you a copy of the form you need.

Thank you for your participation!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Since you need one form per goat...here is a few tips for filling out for several goats.

First fill out the form as best as you can for your first goat.

Select "save as" under the file menu and save under your goats name to your computer.

Now go through and change the form to refelct the second goat (like goat name and idetification numbers) but your name and address will already be filled in.

*BE CAREFUL NOT TO HIT SAVE!* or it will over ride your first goats info. When you are done changing the form for your second goat - select *SAVE AS* and save to your computer under the second goats name.

Repeat as nessisary for all your goats.

Attach all files to an email to - [email protected] with data collection project in the comments.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

FYI about goat names for the data collection project.

Each goat name needs to be unique in the data base. Goat names tend to be simple and there are bound to be dupicates. In order to avoid this...the official goat name in the data base will be the herd/farm name and then the goats name or owners last name and goats name if you do not have a hear or farm name.

For example

My farm name is Pacific Pack Goats. I have a goat named Fisher. His name in the data base will be Pacific Pack Goats Fisher. Or if I didn't have a farm name it would be Suomela's Fisher.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

This form is geared towards pack goats or working goats but we will also be able to track pedigree. So if you are a pack goat breeder and want to enter your breeding stock even if they do not pack please do!


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

The data form is now at the following link

http://www.napga.org/downloads/regform.pdf

You can also find it via the napga web site http://www.napga.org under the goat heath issues link.


----------

